# Genesis Of The Medusoids



## Foxbat (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry. Couldn't resist going for a Dr Who type title.

But it's true according to this press report.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...dZVhEguou3sDUQ0ng?docId=N0336681342913891337A

A silicon body using rat heart cells to propel itself through water. It doesn't have a brain....yet. 

Fascinating.


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2012)

I would say Cyberdyne Systems might be more apt. It can't be long now before a Navy would stick a CPU and bomb inside one of these.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 23, 2012)

Dave said:


> I would say Cyberdyne Systems might be more apt. It can't be long now before a Navy would stick a CPU and bomb inside one of these.


 
It's meant to be more a study of tissue engineering but that's an interesting thought nonetheless (even more so if it were some kind of organic bomb to make it more difficult to detect in amongst the normal sea life).


----------

